# Name your 5 favorite dog breeds !!!!



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi , I thought as a dog lover it would be interesting to see everyones 5 favorite dog breeds ...here are mine .Sarah
1. Maltese ( or maltese x shih tzu like my Princess Charlotte ) .
2 Shih Tzu , a breed I have owned since the age of 8 .
3. Lhasa Apso , I purchased the book 10 years before I got the dog .
4. Havanese - I think they're pretty .
5. Coton de tulear like a little cotton wool ball.
I could have said more , but that would be cheating .


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

1. Maltese
2. Beagle
3. Pomeranian
4. Chiuahua
5. Cocker Spaniel


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

TSK , you don't know what you're missing (LOL) , I've always loved multiple breeds .


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Bren,

you took the words right outta my mouth!!


Maltese
Maltese
Maltese
Maltese
Maltese


Must be something in the water down under I reckon!! LOL


Dede and Chloe down under


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

1: Maltese (of course!)
2: Irish Setter (because I was raised with the breed and because they're stunning & fantastic!)
3: Yorkie (because they are beautiful and I'm gonna have one some day!)
4: Shih Tzu (just because I think they are pretty.)
5: Rottweiler (I don't know if I like the breed or just my brother's dog, Jack...I call him my nephew.)


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Hard to name five...

1. Maltese
2. Shih Tzu
3. Yorkie
4. Lab
5. Golden Retriever


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Brittany Spanial[/list]


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

1. Maltese
2. Boxer
3. Pekingese
4. Labrador Retriever
5. American Staffordshire Terrier


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

1. Maltese
2. Maltese x Shih Tzu
3. Rottweiler
4 Doberman
5. Kelpie

Of course I put Scooby first as we are totally owned by him







then comes Alfred who now owns our grandson








I love Rotties because I once was owned by a beautiful big boy, he was a loyal gentle giant.








I also had a Doberman and she also was a beautiful loyal and gentle girl.








I grew up with a Kelpie from a young age, and she was me best friend for 18 years, for my American friends who don't know, a Kelpie is an Australian breed used mainly for herding sheep


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

> Hi , I thought as a dog lover it would be interesting to see everyones 5 favorite dog breeds ...here are mine .Sarah
> 1. Maltese ( or maltese x shih tzu like my Princess Charlotte ) .
> 2 Shih Tzu , a breed I have owned since the age of 8 .
> 3. Lhasa Apso , I purchased the book 10 years before I got the dog .
> ...


l. Maltese (no explanation necessary)
2. Silky Terrier (wonderful...I had one for 16 1/2 yrs)
3. Golden Retriever (I had one for 12 1/2 yrs..they always wear a smile)
4. Mutt (I was raised with many)
5. Clumber Spaniel (they are so cute...I think my husband needs one!)
Kissi's Mom


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Okay, I have to admit that I was lucky enough to grow up in the country, which was also unlucky in its' own respects. I have been owned by MANY different breeds throughout the years, but to name my 5 favorite at this point in my life, I will try.

1. Maltese - I didn't know anything about them, until I got Frosty from a pet store (couldn't help it, I fell in love).
2. Yorkies - I think they are pretty, and seem to have about the same temperament as Malts.
3. Dachschund - Although stubborn, Dafney has claimed a very special place in my heart.
4. Coton du tulear (sp?) - I think the idea of a cotton ball would be nice.
5. ????

Sorry, this was the best I could do.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Ok let's see:

1. Maltese (I think I will dedicate mylife to this breed)
2. Maltese (because I would like to have another one)
3. Maltese (because they're just the best little dog in the world)
4. Boykin Spaniel (15 years ago we got a Boykin from the local Humane Society and as long as he had room to roam, he was fine. There was that time we had him in the garage and I left the window down on my Z and the dog got in and literally ate the dash. Surprisingly, my car insurance paid for that. And then there was that other time he ate all the cushions off the bikes, lawnmowers, etc. And then he tried to escape from the bedroom and dug up the carpet and chewed up the door. OK so he wasn't a city dog. Once we moved to the country, we never had another problem with him).
5. Brussels Griffon, they're unique.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

1. Maltese
2. Labrador
3. Newfoundland
4. The big poodles ( I dont know what they are called, standard maybe)
5. Husky


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

1. Maltese
2. Maltese
3. Irish Setter
4. Irish Setter
5. Golden Retriever


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

1. Maltese (I think this is the only breed I will ever own now...







)

2. Beagle (this was my first dog.. and he was the cutest puppy... I think bred correctly this could be a great breed.. ours had some issues)

3. Yorkie (I think they remind me of a multi-color malt.. but i dont know if I will ever own one because they are in the terrior family.. i'm scared it will act like one... )

4. American Cocker Spaniel (I like the golden smaller cocker spaniel.. i think they are pretty dogs but their personality is TOO MUCH for me to handle... so i'll probably never own one)

5. Shih Tzu (I dont know much about them though.. I just think they are cute.. haha)


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Maltese
Yorkie
Shi tzu
Lhasa apso
Long haired dachshund


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Oh dear....let me think now..... Hmmmm.
> 
> 1. Maltese
> 2. Maltese
> ...


Sarah - MAYBE Poodle would be #6. I had a beautiful little black Poodle growing up.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hahaha..what a question

1. Maltese (because ..well..BECAUSE!)
2. Yorkshire Terrier (because they are so much like #1 in temperment and intelligence)
3. Shih tzu (because we had one for many years and she was so sweet)
4. Brussels Griffon (because they are so human-like)
5. Maltese (because they truly are number ONE)


----------



## Bailey Luda (Feb 14, 2006)

1. Maltese - I am now and forever in love








2. Beagle - my first puppy I owned myself... handful but such a sweetie!!!
3. Miniature Schnauzer - hubby wants one for next pup (I call it his old man dog)

ummm... that all I can think of


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

1. Maltese
2. Havanese
3. Toy Fox Terrier
4. Sheltie
5. Minature Poodle


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

1. Maltese
2. Shih Tzu
3. Schnauzer
4. Golden Lab
5. Cavalier Spaniel


----------



## whitelightning (Mar 22, 2006)

1) Maltese
2) Yorkies
3) Poodle
4) Havenese
5) Shih Tzu
5) Beagle its a tie for #5


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

This is hard. I have fostered so many great breeds









1) maltese........who on this site would dare put anything else as #1









2) sheltie

3) German Shepherd

4) papillon

5) golden retriever


----------



## M&M's MOM (May 10, 2005)

1. Maltese
2. Toy Poodle
3. Boston Terrier
4. Black Labs
5. Schnauzer


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

1. maltese (they will always be #1)
2. newfoundland (i always wanted one of these gentle giants)
3. irish setter (their beauty makes my heart melt)
4. yorkie (very similar to the malt, yet very different)
5. cocker spaniel (my first love...will always have a special place in my heart)


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

OK, lets see I can only come up with 2!

1. Maltese - just love my Peechie so much, just love having a little while fluffbutt









2. Yorkie - I had my CeCe for 14 1/2 yrs and I loved her so!! Miss her much







Yorkies
are very similar to a maltese in every way









Thats all I can come up with.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oooh fun topic-I liked reading everyone's responses. Okay mine are:

1. Maltese--that's a no-brainer!
2. Bichon Frise--family dog is a Bichon and I love him
3. Yorkshire Terrier--so cute
4. Standard Poodle--they're sweet and smart
5. Pomeranian--I LOVE the white ones, but sadly I'll never have one bc of allergies


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

1. Maltese
2. Maltese
3. Poodle
4. Cairn Terrier
German Shepard (as I grew up wiht them)

It is true, before Pacino I knew nothing about the Maltese breed, but I am definitely smitten!! Besides the fact that they are absolutely beautiful, but with patience and love they train well and aim to please. Their personality matches no other. I have had many different breeds of dog, full bred like Pacino, my poodle, my cairn terrier and my German Shepard, and many mixed breeds, I will take a Maltese anytime!!

Marie & (Thanks, MOM!!) Pacino


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

1. MALTESE!!!!
2. Chinese Crested ( can`t help it, i just LOVE them)
3. Yorkshire Terrier (they are REALLY smart little ones)
4. Rhodesian Ridgeback (too bad i can`t have a large dog but this would be my first choice if i could)
5. Old English Sheepdog (they are the sweetest!!!)


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

here it goes:

1. maltese (of course!)








2. yorkies (love the colors, no tear staining i think!)
3. shitzu (adorable faces)
4. poms
5. an combo of the above!

great topic, very interesting


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

1. maltese ( I feel we definately made the best choice by getting Abbey!)
2. Westie (I'd have one if they didn't shed








)
3. Yorkie 
4. Schnauzer
5. I'm not sure of the real name but they call it the Monkey Dog ~ I think it's so ugly it's cute!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> 1: Maltese (of course!)
> 2: Irish Setter (because I was raised with the breed and because they're stunning & fantastic!)
> 3: Yorkie (because they are beautiful and I'm gonna have one some day!)
> 4: Shih Tzu (just because I think they are pretty.)
> 5: Rottweiler (I don't know if I like the breed or just my brother's dog, Jack...I call him my nephew.)[/B]


K...I'd like to add a 6th: German Shepherd. In honor of my beloved Ellroy, RIP buddy.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

1. Maltese
2. Yorkie
3.German Shephard (my dad has one, a real sweetie, very very big)
4. Chow (we had chows growing up, one of them was my absolute best friend for a long long time)
5. I think if I couldn't have a Malt, I would probably get a cat. I've never had a cat, but I think thats what i would like to have if I were not already absolutely in love with Malts)


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Here are my favorites. BTW, just because I list them doesn't mean that I would want to own one due to their health problems, temperment, etc.

1. Maltese
2. Bichon Frises
3. Cavalier King Charles Spaniel
4. Westie
5. Yorkie


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

> 1. maltese ( I feel we definately made the best choice by getting Abbey!)
> 2. Westie (I'd have one if they didn't shed
> 
> 
> ...



Affenpinscher maybe? I like them they are so cute


----------



## Cindy1981 (Apr 24, 2006)

Mine are Maltese, Rottweilers, Yorkies, Chihuahuas and German Shepherds ( In no particular order). I grew up with Shepherds, I own Rotts, Chis and Maltese and I have a few friends with Yorkies.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

1. Maltese - they truly are little angels in disguise

2. Shih tzu (it was going to be my first dog, but my ex talked me out of it, so I went with Lhasa 10 pounds +

3. Lhasa (they are amazing dogs, I just went smaller because I like taking her with me everywhere

4. Havenese -- Saw a miniature one, I fell in love, what a spunky personality

5. Yokie -- I prefer a less pointy face, but I love the long hair, not the yappy-ness


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

This has certainly made for some interesting reading ( even though some people CHEATED, LOL) .


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

maltese
newfie
OES
puli 
japanese chin

i could also find room on the list for a bichon, a beagle, or a landseer (but the all black newfie is just stunning to me!). 

nothing beats a buttercup though









ann marie and the ":wub:" buttercup


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Pekingese (they remind me of that episode of Star Trek..The Trouble with Tribbles)[/B]










aahahahaha!!!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Sarah,

I love this thread!! I think about getting another dog all the time... My favorite breeds include:

#1 Maltese 
#2 Havanese 
#3 Cavalier King Charles Spaniel (I really, really, really love these dogs)
#4 Shih Tzu
#5 Chinese Crested

My husband really loves beagles, so maybe someday we may get a beagle. Its probably a more kid friendly breed


----------



## muffieluv (Oct 26, 2003)

WOOT! im top of page 4! lol! okay well here are mine:

1. Maltese [well thats plain obvious!!]
2. Shih Tzu [gorgeous dogs and very playful!]
3. Beagle [who can resist Snoopy! Long Live Peanuts!]
4. Yorkie [ah. such elegance.]
5. German Sherpard [well considering the last 4 breeds i named are pretty small - i should name a big cuddly dog!]


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

I went to the dog expo. There is a fairly new breed (not akc I am sure) called Alaskan Klee Kai. They are miniature & toy malamutes. blue eyes and all. You can see them on www.minihusky.com. The Toy measures up to 13 inches. Very cute. I thought they were all husky puppies when I first saw them.


----------



## tubtub (Dec 28, 2005)

Maltese
Coton De tulear (saw one finally in person, wow, sooo cute, twice the size of a maltese but sooo round, very fluffy and adorable temperament)
Havanese (bf's mom has one, great personality, really cute too)
Pomeranian (all the ones I've seen are so cute, very well groom)
Alaskan Eskimo/Golden retriever/yorkie all tie hehe


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

1) Maltese
2) Shih Tzu
3) Bermese Mountain Dog
4) Golden Retreiver
5) Newfoundland
---
6) Yorkie

Can you tell I like them big or small? There is no in between.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

1. Maltese
2. Westie
3. Yorkie
4. Lab
5. Border Collie


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

I had to think about this overnight. I think these are mine, in order of what I would own:

1. Maltese of course

2. Cavalier King Charles Spaniel

3. Yorkie - my sister has always had Yorkies and Chloe's little friend across the street is a Yorkie

4. Llasa

5. Collie - I just loved Lassie!


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

1. maltese (duh)
2. goldendoodle
3. cockapoo
4. chesapeake bay retreivers
5. afghan


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

1. Maltese
2. Yorkie
3. Affenpinscher
4. Cavalier King Charles spaniel
5. French bull dog

I've only ever owned the top three in my list, but I would love love love to have a cavalier and a french bull dog.. I'm going to need a much bigger house before I get anymore dogs though!
Jess


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

These are all the dogs that i looked into and really liked before deciding on my boyz.

1. Maltese









2. Bolognese

3. Havanese

4. Lhasa Apso

5. Shih Tzu


i think all these dogs are very beautiful


----------



## abkadefkey (Sep 27, 2005)

In no particular order:

1. Maltese

2. German Rottweiler

3. English Bulldog

4. Pomeranian

5. Boxer


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

1-Maltese
2-Shiloh Shepherd 
3-Doberman
4-GSD
5-Belgian Tervuren

I love my foo-foo, but I also adore them big working/herding dawgs! (My big dogs are fully trained...my Angel has me fully trained)


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

1. Maltese
2. Labrador
3. Westie
4. Brittany Spaniel
5. Cocker Spaniel
6. Yorkie (had to add one more)


but the maltese will ALWAYS be my all time favorite!!!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

1. A tie between Maltese and Yorkies (I can't play favorites between the kids








2. Papillon
3. Boston Terriers
4. Westies
5. Italian Greyhounds


----------



## AmyGil (Jan 6, 2006)

1. Maltese 
2. Chinese Crested ( I have wanted one since the 4th grade ... too bad my parents think they are ugly)
3. Peke! I love those little money/lion dogs. I fell in love with one I saw at a pet store and would still really love one. 
4. Yorkies 
5. Chihuahua 

I suppose those are my top five. That was REALLY hard.


----------



## maltese momma (May 19, 2005)

# 1. MALTESE
# 2. St. Bernard
# 3. Pomeranian
# 4. Sheep Dog
# 5. then it would be Yorkie or Shih Tzu 
I love them all.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

1. Maltese 
2. Cocker Spaniel
3. Pomeranian
4. English Bulldog
5. Cavalier King Charles Spaniel

My b/f wants to get an English Bulldog when we get our own place but I think I may have changed his mind. I told him that he needs a boy Maltese. I told him that Bella needs a Maltese brother.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

This is more like a list of the ones I love to watch in a show or read about, but will always be owned by a Maltese










1. Maltese ( always and forever )

2. Norfolk Terrier 

3. Toy Fox Terrier

4. Shiloh Shepard

5. Pug


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

> Oh dear....let me think now..... Hmmmm.
> 
> 1. Maltese
> 2. Maltese
> ...


YOU STOLE THE WORDS OUT OF MY MOUTH!


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

aww... I love dogs, I donno if I can choose just 5 hehe.

1. Maltese (of course)
2. Greyhound (I want to adopt a retiered one, some day)
3. Dashound (I grew up with one)
4. German Shepard (Grew up with one as well)
5. Golden Retriever (I just think they're beautiful)

boy, that was hard!

love,
Whitney and Ella


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

1. Maltese o course!
2. Shiba Inus
3. Goldens! So tame.
4. Carolina Dogs (like rai!)
5. Alaskan eskimos - so cute like a big fluff ball

Maybe i couldve posted better ones, but these are the ones i thought of.


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

> I had to think about this overnight. I think these are mine, in order of what I would own:
> 
> 1. Maltese of course
> 
> ...


I want to change my vote! Ever since this thread started, I've been obsessed with researching other breeds. Here is my new list in order of what I would own:

1. Maltese
2. Cavalier
3. Shih Tzu
4. Yorkie
5. Llasa

Some day the time will be right for me to get some more babies. For now I think it's best for little Chloe to get my undivided attention due to her special social needs. Plus with kids still in school, and ME still in school, it's just not the right time. I'm just far too busy!


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

Boy I had to think about this one!

1. Maltese - Snowball is the best!!!!!
2. Malamute/Husky - had one when I was younger
3. Newfoundland - need to have a home on a lake first, just love these gentle giants
4. Great Pyrennes (sp) - another gentle giant
5. Yorkie

Bev & Snowball


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

My list:

Finnish Lapphund (ain't I a great looking and lovely boy!!)
Golden Retriever
Labrador Retriever
Pekingese

and yes, there is no number one!! Can you guess???


----------



## Luvmalts<3 (Feb 12, 2006)

lol this was a great idea for a thread









1. Maltese (duh..lol)
2. Golden Retriver
3. havanese
4. Irish Setter
5 Siberian Husky (they are so gorgeous!)


My mom is getting tired of the ups and downs of finding the right dog...now every time she sees a cute dog she says to me "Isn't that breed cute! I'm sure it'd be easier to find one of those!"...














I'm so stuck on getting a maltese...I think it frustrates her


----------



## Maltese Please (Apr 20, 2006)

I do dog training and consultation as a hobby and I cannot possibly imagine a more precious breed than the:

1. MALTESE (wow who would've guessed?







) because of their gentle but playful love and HAIR
2. Yorkie because of their self-assured and fun personalities and HAIR
3. Shih Tzu because of their "I'm ready for you to worship me" mentality and HAIR

wow, do you see a trend about HAIR? haha?









4. Pomeranians because of their "look at me" attitude
5. Chihuahuas because of their small size and big expressions


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

My favorites in the order I got my furbabies, If named a favorite of the 5 there would be a riot here. lol


1 bichon frise
2 westie
3 pomeranian
4 maltese
5 shih tzu


----------

